# Hunters and child support



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

From KFYR.com:

North Dakota hunters who owe at least five thousand dollars in child support could have their hunting licenses yanked. The state human services department is starting the program. State records say close to 400 hunters are at least five thousand dollars behind on their child support. The enforcement program affects hunting licenses that were allocated by a lottery. Those are issued by the state Game and Fish Department. Mike Schwindt is the state's child support enforcement director. Schwindt says the objective is to get hunters to pay what they owe, or agree to set up a payment plan. The state collects about seven million dollars in child support payments each month. Schwindt says the program will eventually be expanded to include drivers licenses and professional licenses.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal to me ??? Way too many thinking with the wrong head & then being deadbeats


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i am ok with it. if your kid is suffering u should be working not in the field


----------



## madasnurb (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds great to me. I had to pay child support for 4 years a before i married the mother of my child. There were many hunting trips i did not go on because i would not miss a payment. way to go north dakota


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I am currently finishing up a divorce and my son is almost five years old. My first priority in life is him and making sure he has everything he needs. He is with me about half of the time and I spend as much time with him as I can regardless of the time of year. I think this is a great idea when you think of child possibly going without while the dad is spending money out hunting. It makes me a little sick to think that people priorities can be so out of whack. Anyway just my thinking on the topic before I go and tuck my son in for the night.


----------



## sniperboy (Sep 2, 2003)

This law will also effect G/O. If you don't pay your child support...you don't get a license!! I'm all for it!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good for you Eric..... Divorce is never fun but it is good to see you are a stand up guy....... keep the good ethics. Nothing is more important than a child!!!!


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I think this is a great program. Minnesota has a similar one. An interesting note, the guy who used to lead Minnesota's program years ago against deadbeat dads, turned into one himself and fled to Canada. Talk about a hypocrite.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm all for hunters paying child support before getting a license. But, if they are going to do this with hunting licenses they better do it for a drivers license, fishing license and any other license that is issued by the state. Don't just pick on hunters.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have heard that is what they plan on doing. Pretty much anything that they can that requires a license or registration (boat, ice house, recreational vehicles, etc.) I think it is OK especially since you have to be at least $5000 behind. It's not like you just miss a payment and their pulling you out of the dekes.

Now if they will be fair and apply the same to the Deadbeat MOMS who deny visitation and otherwise mess with fathers seeing their kids, I will be happier.


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

I seriously think it should be lower than 5,000 cuz thats a lot of cash
it should be like 500-1,000 i mean its your kid if u cant afford that than u shouldnt be goin hunting sell a gun or something

 :evil:


----------



## freetime (Jun 24, 2003)

Reading your post makes me proud to be a hunter and outdoor enthusiast.
You are all good people. Nothing is a more important priority than family. 
:beer:


----------

